# And the award for "Most gratuitous use of a vent ell" goes to...



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

:: opens envelope :::

We won't even discuss the rest of the house!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Well not to metion Its not vented, maybe the hack thought that using a vent ell automatically makes it vented :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

hroark2112 said:


> :pens envelope:::
> 
> We won't even discuss the rest of the house!!


Well, at least they used primer.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Combination waste and vent, although I see no reason why it could not have a vent.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Combonation waste and vent, although I see no reason why it could not have a vent.


I'm not sure what code says in Texas, but even with a proper sweep on it, it would still be an S trap. Here on NC that's a big no-no!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> I'm not sure what code says in Texas, but even with a proper sweep on it, it would still be an S trap. Here on NC that's a big no-no!


 
You only need to use a sweep when going from verticle to horizontal. I know a plumber who combination waste and vents lots of fixtures, just like the picture posted. However he is also a mechanical engineer, so if the city says he needs a engineer to approve it, stamp, stamp.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm gonna go get my popcorn and come back tonight when the heated debate about venting is going strong....:laughing:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've NEVER seen an inspector approve a vent ell on a wet line. Maybe I should move to Texas!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That defintly violates code here, technically that is a s-trap

I should add, here we can upsize the drain line to 3in then install a tee with a cleanout on top, the tee Is a 3by3by1/12 tee, this is allowed when no other means of venting is possible for instance on a island sink, the meathod works great. why it works is because the drain line is so big that it allows air to be drawn in through the dwv system from other stacks and the size allows air pressure to equal out so the trap ain't siphoned out.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've done that before on an island vent. 

The one pictured is just lazy. They could have installed a vent pipe, they just don't know better.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

It looked like 2" X 1 1/2" 90 to me, and if it were to drop into 3" would be legal if there was no other way to vent it. They should have used a tee with an aav on top of it. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm gonna go get my popcorn and come back tonight when the heated debate about venting is going strong....:laughing:


Nah.. If they haven't figured it out by now they never will... :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

This is the code in Oklahoma


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> This is the code in Oklahoma
> View attachment 12202


Really ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> This is the code in Oklahoma
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12202"/>


Atleast they made an attempt to vent it, kinda, handyhack version of a loop vent.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Really ?


Well I've seen it in Oklahoma:thumbup:


----------

